# Folding bicycles.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone had any experiences with Airnimal folders. I've had a Brompton for years, but it's a bit of a pain on long distances.


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

From what I understood, they're all a pain on long distances, and the ride's not stable either.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't know anything about that particular bicycle but the common problem with many of these is low quality hardware. That may be worth looking into.

Later,
William


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> I don't know anything about that particular bicycle but the common problem with many of these is low quality hardware. That may be worth looking into.
> 
> Later,
> William


 The hardware is Shimano deore, rear hub 8 speed Shimano Alfine, it's all quality stuff with a price tag to match, plus 24" rims which will make it roll a lot easier than the Brompton's 16", problem is I can't find anyone who's owned one. The Brompton has been great, after sales backup and parts supply second to none. I just get a bit suspicious when dealer's are "diplomatically" non committal about supplying one. I try and use public transport wherever possible so a folder is a must, something a bit faster would be a huge bonus. (The bike pictured isn't the model I'm after, couldn't find the specific one)


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Folding bikes are to be used only for short distances (commute or not) and, perhaps, only when a classic bike is not available.

Folding bikes are NOT economic/efficient nor are they comfortable.

I wouldn't use one if I had to travel more than 5 kilometers or so...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> Folding bikes are to be used only for short distances (commute or not) and, perhaps, only when a classic bike is not available.
> 
> Folding bikes are NOT economic/efficient nor are they comfortable.
> 
> I wouldn't use one if I had to travel more than 5 kilometers or so...


 I have a Koga world traveler for long distances but I can't always get it on the train.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't know about the animal, but the Bromptons are all individually hand built, to quite exacting standards. That is why they cost and why they have been around for years. That said however, they are strictly designed for the commuter, not the adventurer.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

gimli said:


> Folding bikes are to be used only for short distances (commute or not) and, perhaps, only when a classic bike is not available.
> 
> Folding bikes are NOT economic/efficient nor are they comfortable.
> 
> I wouldn't use one if I had to travel more than 5 kilometers or so...


 Absolute Rubbish. People have gone around the world on them and there are umpteen long distance tour reviews on the net. I first came across them in 2009 when my cousin from Oz pitched up on a Dahon, he is 6' 5" & how I laughed............but they got me thinking and now I own 2, after a few minutes I forget I am riding a folder, they have been all around The Netherlands, France & Spain and in July I did an 8 day trip of Catalonia on a Dahon. Last weekend I rode from Blackpool to Morecambe on one. Oh, and as a regular long (trans countries) distance cyclist I have 2 dedicated tourers and can appreciate the differences.

OP I too would love to try an Airnimal, wish test rides were available especially at the cost but I think many regular folder riders will look and covet the Airnimal.

http://www.jimlangley.net/ride/airnimal.htm


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

MarkF said:


> . People have gone around the world on them and there are umpteen long distance tour tour reviews on the net.


 I'm sure you can, but, other than to make a point, why would you if you have a perfectly decent normal bike at your disposal ?

What do you think about the balance? A friend of mine uses one in town, but she complains that it doesn't feel stable at all. (She doesn't have a Brompton though, not sure whether that makes a difference).


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Had a Brompton briefly,fine on the flat but could not work out how you got up steeper hills as found it impossible to stand up on the pedals. Was it just me???


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

decraew said:


> I'm sure you can, but, other than to make a point, why would you if you have a perfectly decent normal bike at your disposal ?
> 
> What do you think about the balance? A friend of mine uses one in town, but she complains that it doesn't feel stable at all. (She doesn't have a Brompton though, not sure whether that makes a difference).


 What point? I don't understand that at all.

Stable on what? 16" wheels? 20" wheels? 24" wheels? Quality bike? Supermarket folder? What tyres? What pressure are those tyres? I forget I am riding folder after a few minutes.

I have 2 dedicated tourers but I could not fit one in my car last week with four 16 year old girls wanting to go to Sandcastles at Blackpool, so I took a folder.

On a long tour I take a normal bike and prefer them but on a "fun" trip I take a folder, I can get it on any train or bus, a normal bike is not accepted on many buses or trains abroad, they give total freedom, not least when it comes to taking them in your room. Also packing for flights, I can just put my folder in the Dahon bag and into normal luggage, with a normal bike I have to use a full size cardboard bike box, package it well and go through a dedicated "over sized" luggage facility. Try carrying a full sized cardboard bike box on your own, 2 bikes and 2 people is easy, 1 is not so.

What is your experience of folders?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Had a Brompton briefly,fine on the flat but could not work out how you got up steeper hills as found it impossible to stand up on the pedals. Was it just me???


 I don't think I have ever felt the need to stand up on a folder, I take it easy, it's not like I am on my road bike. Surely the need to stand up on a folder is either, wrong gear, not enough gears, unfit? All could be applicable to any sized bike.

2 Cheap Dahons

https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=tS&doc_id=1957&v=Tj


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The Bromptons are fine, the down side is the added rolling resistance of the small wheels. From leaving my home I have just under a three mile downhill gradient. On a bike with 27inch/700c wheels I can freewheel at 20 mph plus. With the Brompton I have to pedal all the way to maintain a decent speed and that's with running tyres on both bikes at 120psi with slicks. Any folder is going to be a bit of a compromise. My biggest concern with shelling out some serious cash on an Airnimal, is what appears to be (as far as internet searches go) a lack of spare parts back up. You can get literally anything for a Brompton next day, which makes them unbeatable in that respect. The Airnimal Chameleon is about £2000. I've worn out the rear triangle frame on my Brompton, a new one was ordered and received and replaced next day. I think a large bike bag that will enable me to transport my full size track bike with wheels removed will be a safer bet. Apparently that is acceptable for both train and bus travel. Incidentally, Bromptons are quite stable and don't flex and creak, and apart from some shortcomings, is the most versatile bike I've owned, and I've given it some abuse, I'm just looking for an easier life as age creeps on.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Had a Brompton briefly,fine on the flat but could not work out how you got up steeper hills as found it impossible to stand up on the pedals. Was it just me???


 Biggest problem with standard 3 speed Bromptons is that they are overgeared for hilly terrain, I've got a lot of really steep gradients locally and went from a standard 50 tooth chain ring to a 44 tooth. I can still maintain 15 - 18 mph on the flat depending on the prevailing wind.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> The Bromptons are fine, the down side is the added rolling resistance of the small wheels. From leaving my home I have just under a three mile downhill gradient. On a bike with 27inch/700c wheels I can freewheel at 20 mph plus. With the Brompton I have to pedal all the way to maintain a decent speed and that's with running tyres on both bikes at 120psi with slicks. Any folder is going to be a bit of a compromise. My biggest concern with shelling out some serious cash on an Airnimal, is what appears to be (as far as internet searches go) a lack of spare parts back up. You can get literally anything for a Brompton next day, which makes them unbeatable in that respect. The Airnimal Chameleon is about £2000. I've worn out the rear triangle frame on my Brompton, a new one was ordered and received and replaced next day. I think a large bike bag that will enable me to transport my full size track bike with wheels removed will be a safer bet. Apparently that is acceptable for both train and bus travel. Incidentally, Bromptons are quite stable and don't flex and creak, and apart from some shortcomings, is the most versatile bike I've owned, and I've given it some abuse, I'm just looking for an easier life as age creeps on.


 I had a Leisure Lakes bag that was very useful but I wouldn't have wanted to use it every day. What are your requirements? I've thought about the Airnimal, as a compromise, for a few years, but even tonight informative owners reviews are pretty hard to find,


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I try to use my bicycle for everything. I bought a Dahon Cadenza Solo folder, and it was the worst bike I have ever owned. Day two of ownership I had to rebuild both wheels. During the first month I replaced the brakes, and within six months I had to machine new frame folding pivot hinges out of high tensile stainless as the top frame pivot sheared. The front stearing bearings failed as well, and so did the bottom bracket. O.k. I was covering 200 miles plus /week but I never encountered anything similar with any other bike I've owned under similar use. I use a Surly Steamroller now, fixed, with sealed headset bearings and sealed ceramic wheel bearings, and apart from giving it a regular clean, it is about as maintenance free as you can get.










Dahon Cadenza.










Surly Steamroller.



MarkF said:


> I had a Leisure Lakes bag that was very useful but I wouldn't have wanted to use it every day. What are your requirements? I've thought about the Airnimal, as a compromise, for a few years, but even tonight informative owners reviews are pretty hard to find,


 As previous post.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

MarkF said:


> I don't think I have ever felt the need to stand up on a folder, I take it easy, it's not like I am on my road bike. Surely the need to stand up on a folder is either, wrong gear, not enough gears, unfit? All could be applicable to any sized bike.
> 
> 2 Cheap Dahons
> 
> https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=tS&doc_id=1957&v=Tj


 Yes,that's me unfittest bloke on the planet who tried briefly to get fit on a Brompton. Idea was 710 would follow in car and as hills got steeper car boot got nearer.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

bridgeman said:


> Yes,that's me unfittest bloke on the planet who tried briefly to get fit on a Brompton. Idea was 710 would follow in car and as hills got steeper car boot got nearer.


 that's why you can buy an expensive motor and battery pack


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

If I wanted another folder (currently own a Brompton) I would without hesitation get another Birdy. Far more comfortable to ride, a greater range of gearing options, 9-27 if I remember correctly, and the only limitation on the top speed is the rider TBH. That said I did go for an impromptu ride out in DC with some on road bikes and managed to hold my own.

I've ridden an Airnimal and it's great, but it didn't make me want one.

The Brompton turns any journey into an adventure, and I've taken my folders with me on business trips so that I can blat about areas of cities I wouldn't otherwise see. The Birdy went to Dubai and was huge fun. Cycling around in a suit (in Nov) was perfectly feasible, and Valet Parking loved it!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

OldHooky said:


> If I wanted another folder (currently own a Brompton) I would without hesitation get another Birdy. Far more comfortable to ride, a greater range of gearing options, 9-27 if I remember correctly, and the only limitation on the top speed is the rider TBH. That said I did go for an impromptu ride out in DC with some on road bikes and managed to hold my own.
> 
> I've ridden an Airnimal and it's great, but it didn't make me want one.
> 
> The Brompton turns any journey into an adventure, and I've taken my folders with me on business trips so that I can blat about areas of cities I wouldn't otherwise see. The Birdy went to Dubai and was huge fun. Cycling around in a suit (in Nov) was perfectly feasible, and Valet Parking loved it!


 I have a project in mind.










I've got an old one of these that's going to get modified.










Quite a difference . In standard form it's a pleasant ride, with all the junk removed and some quality components it'll do the job.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This may be a great bargain? Airnimal Joey

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Airnimal-Joey-Folding-Bicycle-/331977519110?hash=item4d4b66f006:g:9J0AAOSw4shX4lZN


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

MarkF said:


> This may be a great bargain? Airnimal Joey
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Airnimal-Joey-Folding-Bicycle-/331977519110?hash=item4d4b66f006:g:9J0AAOSw4shX4lZN


 Thanks, I'll watch that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

Did you ever buy your Airnimal?

I rode one last year on a 20-ish mile ride. It was very good - I have a Brompton but I have to say I prefer larger wheels. My main bike is a 26" wheel Thorn.

Airnimals come with a carrying case that can double up as a suitcase/trailer (optional extra I think). Excellent for taking on Eurostar.

With regard to Bromptons & long distances, I know a guy who rode Paris-Brest-Paris on one. That's 1200 kilometres in under 90 hours.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Wowbagger said:


> Did﻿﻿ you e﻿ver buy﻿ your Air﻿nimal?﻿﻿


 No, still pondering. I've moved house since the original post, and bought a "battery bike". :thumbsup:


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> No, still pondering. I've moved house since the original post, and bought a "battery bike". :thumbsup:


 My wife and I bought a battery-powered tandem rom Circe - they are also an outlet for Airnimals. Their base is in Longstanton, just a short distance from Cambridge.

http://www.circecycles.com/ refers.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Wowbagger said:


> With﻿ regard﻿﻿﻿ t﻿o Brompto﻿ns & long ﻿distan﻿ces﻿,


 I've done a bit on mine, slightly lower than standard gearing and the highest pressure tyres available. It's fine, but you notice the increased rolling resistance from the small wheels. The E-bike was bought to replace the car, which was disposed of when I moved into a town. It's good, but I'm still much quicker on my "normal" bike. I had a go one one of these last week, the passenger doesn't have to pedal. :laughing2dw:


----------

